# Tonka-17 month old Samoyed-Daddy's Boy!!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

AWWW.........what a great picture-Tonka is gorgeous. I know he's fun to cuddle with.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, I'd really love to cuddle with Tonka... so much fluff!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh that is so sweet. He looks like a giant bear skin rug!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tonka*

Tonka is our little Polar Bear and boy he is cuddly!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwwww....I sure could use him for a pillow @ nite.....love it!!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

haha - so cute! It looks just like Cole and his daddy only it's on our lazy boy couch, Cole's a Golden and Dee does't look anything like Ken! lol But, just like them, nonetheless.

I'll get a pic tonight. Cole loves to clean Dee's ears and wash his glasses. What is it about these youngsters and their dads?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Very cute! I'm sure he keeps his daddy very warm when they cuddle.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a love bug!


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

awwww so cute!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke's Momma*

Duke's Momma

Looking forward to the pic of Cole!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's gotten so big!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Very very sweet!! Sasha and I lie like that every night too.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Is he a golden in a white fur coat??? Adorable!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

He is the cutest polar bear!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tonka*

Tonka has the very loving, affectionate, nature of a Golden Retriever, but them Samoyeds are also VERY LOVING!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another pic of Tonka and his Daddy!!*

Here's another pic of Tonka and His Daddy, Ken!!
Oops not working!


----------

